# Researching my pet shop license - need some help



## Agkistrodon (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi, I've just spoken to the pet shop license inspector on the phone and well, so far it seems pretty good! However one thing he mentioned is that I need some kind of qualification in keeping reptiles before I'm approved. Can anyone suggest anywhere I can research this or take an online course to gain one?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Looking online it looks like new applicants need a suitable animal welfare qualification.


----------



## leaping-lizards (Apr 1, 2006)

look at A City and Guilds in Petshop management most authourities will give you 6 months from opening to get the qualification.
Regards
Andrew


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

leaping-lizards said:


> look at A City and Guilds in Petshop management most authourities will give you 6 months from opening to get the qualification.
> Regards
> Andrew


Yeh usual thing is you agree to achieve the qualification in a certain time frame from being granted the PSL. Speak to the guy again and clear up if he wants it now or in forseeable future. All the best.


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

open uni herpotology its a few 100 but worth it if u want to sell reps


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Don't mean to shoot you down, but is it practical open a pet shop in this current economical downfall?


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Joshuashaw said:


> Don't mean to shoot you down, but is it practical open a pet shop in this current economical downfall?


could be actually, more people are concentrating on their hobbies rather than taking hols etc. Also people are looking for pets that are cheaper to feed etc than dogs or cats and reps are cheaper to heat and light than fish. Whatever the economy is like right now, reptiles are becoming much more popular and the trade will explode over here soon


----------

